# Problema de la tarjeta de red

## CGentooS

Bueno me ocurre algo muy curioso, ayer compile mi kernel porque me di cuenta que no tenia la opcion correcta en Procesor Type and features, tenia habilitado en la primera opcion Pentium III mientras que yo tengo un Athlon. Pues al cambiar esta opcion, compilar y reiniciar no habia manera de cargar el modulo de la tarjeta de red (8139too), 

el error que me daba era unrecognized symbol _mmx_blabla

despues de darle vueltas volvi a poner  esa opcion del Kernel  a Pentium III y magicamente pude cargarlo otra vez.

Alguien sabe como solucionar este inconveniente o porque ocurre tal cosa??? ya que no tiene, al menos para mi, sentido.

----------

